# Mind the Gap 50km - 26th March, Bristol, AUDAX



## Oliveriles (5 Mar 2022)

Event : Mind the Gap 50km
Event date/s: Saturday 26th March 2022
Event location: Bristol
Cost of entry: £9 plus £3 for non members

SIGN UP: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9476

* NON MEMBERS, Very, very welcome.

KEEP UP TO DATE WITH EVENT UPDATES - https://www.facebook.com/groups/741802059633752

Includes free finishers rectangular route map patch for all riders.

Starting from Warmley Waiting Room opening early for Hot Drinks/Rolls.

A lovely 53km ride with so much to see and enjoy with 37Km of cycle paths.

Starting on the Bristol to Bath Cycle path you will pass along the Avon Valley Railway before climbing up and riding through one of Bath's best kept secrets and considered one of Seven Cycle Wonders of the World - The iconic Two Tunnels @ 1.03 miles in length it is the longest cycling tunnel in the UK.

A short climb up to the edge of Cotswolds before a Canal side cafe stop. A short canal path section follows over the Dundas Aqueduct then a steady climb past the American museum before dropping down into the Beautiful city of Bath.

Back onto the Riverside cycle path brings you back to Warmley for a well-deserved coffee and cake.


Route 1 Option - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/958074?units=km (with climb)

Route 2 Option - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/983803?units=km (no climb)


----------



## Oliveriles (12 Mar 2022)

Spaces still available if you fancy a challenge.

https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9476


----------

